# Speicher-Tool für ein Spiel schreiben



## Drachenbauer (31. Jan 2021)

Hallo

Ich habe mir dieses Spiel besorgt:








						Froad kaufen – Microsoft Store de-DE
					

Laden Sie dieses Spiel für Windows 10, Windows 8.1 aus dem Microsoft Store herunter. Schauen Sie sich Screenshots an, lesen Sie aktuelle Kundenrezensionen, und vergleichen Sie Bewertungen für Froad.



					www.microsoft.com
				




Dann habe ich gemerkt, dass es keinen Spielstand speichert.
Wenn die Gesundheits-Leiste von Froad leer ist ober man das Spiel schließt und wieder startet, geht es wieder mit "Tag 1" (Die Levels werden de "Tage" genannt) los.

Jetzt würde ich gerne ein kleines Tool schreiben, mit dem ich das Szenario (Wald oder Teich) und den aktuellen "Tag" aus der laufenden Instanz des Spieles auslesen und in einer Datei speichern kann.
Durch Laden einer solchen Datei in das Tool sol sich dann eine Instanz des Spieles öffnen, die nicht mit dem Titel-Menü sondern direkt an dem gespeicherten "Tag" im gespeicherten Szenario beginnt.

Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## httpdigest (31. Jan 2021)

Gar nicht, wenn dieses closed-source Spiel von sich aus überhaupt keine Möglichkeit für Spielstände bietet...

Ooookay... manchmal merkt man Link-Spam erst beim zweiten Hinsehn...


----------



## ImmerDieseKinder (31. Jan 2021)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Gar nicht, wenn dieses closed-source Spiel von sich aus überhaupt keine Möglichkeit für Spielstände bietet...


Doch doch, man könnte (z B) CheatEngine verwenden oder das Spiel reengineeren (decompilieren, assembly ändern, compilieren) oder sich "ins Spiel einklinken", aber alle drei Möglichkeiten sind wahrscheinlich viel zu aufwändig im Vergleich zur Funktionalität.

(Yes, you could (for example) use CheatEngine or reengineer the game (decompile, change assembly, compile) or "hook into the game", but all three possibilities are probably much too complex compared to the functionality.)


----------

